# Adam Schoenberg: American Symphony; Finding Rothko; Picture Studies



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Michael Stern / Kansas City Symphony
Adam Schoenberg: American Symphony; Finding Rothko; Picture Studies

Release Date February 10, 2017
Duration01:04:52
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Symphony
Recording DateJune 20, 2014 & June 21, 2014
Recording Location
Helzberg Hall, Kauffman Center for the Performing Arts

4R


----------

